# Wandered over...dual-citizenship?



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I've often lurked on HauntForum, but never registered. I've been a member of HalloweenForum for a while, and we have lots of folks from there that are also members over here, (and even more showed up with HauntForum's server move and subsequent downtime) and they all seem pretty great, so I decided to register over here so I could join in. 

You can never have too much Halloween, right? 

So hope to learn lots about all of the awesome projects on this board!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome Frankie-s Girl!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, FG, this is definitely a lovely place to spend some time.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to your 2nd home.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey FrankiesGirl... welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome! Where in TX are you? If you're near the Dallas area we're having a make and take on the 18th.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome FG many of us posses dual citizenship as you will see


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello and welcome i also have dual citizenship


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey FG! Welcome! You'll like it here!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Howdy ho neighbor.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Frankie, Nice to see another familiar face, I mean name.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

This posted twice so I get to say hi twice. LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

spideranne said:


> Welcome! Where in TX are you? If you're near the Dallas area we're having a make and take on the 18th.


I'm in Houston, so unfortunately a little too far. 

Thanks all for the warm welcome! I'm seeing quite a few familiar faces over here and hope to get to know all of the new ones too!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome to HauntForum, make yourself at home!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum FG


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome FG!


----------

